# Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard.



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

Sup fellas...Need your input on this. Budget is currently approx. $300 for the set. I really don't want anything that sounds too bright but something detailed and lot's of mid-bass. I heard the JL Audio's, not sure which model but they sounded lil bright. I put in the models that I'm currently considering, please reply if you have a suggestion not on the list. Thanks!


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

In that price range (around $300), have a look at CDT Audio CL-61. Really nice speakers.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (vwgtirob)*

Not to mention the Infinity Kappas.


----------



## TurboJetta18T (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (vwgtirob)*

those are nice and the oz matrix is sooooo warm it gives me goosebumps.


----------



## bora112 (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (TurboJetta18T)*









Heres a link to a distributor along with fax:
http://www.mmxpress.com/rockford/rockford_fosgate_components.htm


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (bora112)*

Boston Acoustics Pro series are the stuff, however, they are out of your price range so really there is not reason for even mentioning that except I like BA seperates.
Maybe they have a std. series you could check out.


----------



## ComicRelief (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

E-BAY E-BAY E-BAY!!!
You can get the JL Audio XR series components for less than $300 a pair. They generally retail for abound $450-$500. If you're looking for two pairs for less than $300, do not get the coaxle speakers, I have a pair of both, and the components are louder and clearer, and I really wouldn't suggest JL's coaxle speakers unless you don't have any other alternative...


----------



## ericdr (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (Joe_R)*

Im running Diamonds in my car but i had a chance to listen to a friends Golf with ID's and it sounded better than mine


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (ericdr)*

has anyone ever heard Infinity Perfect speakers?


----------



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (VR6'n)*

i have the perfects in my car. they REALLY need an amp to sound good. other than that they are the nicest components i have ever heard.


----------



## Danny` (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

MB Quarts are very harsh. They can almost match the sound of Titanium Dome tweeters.
I would go for either Image Dynamics/Infinity/CDT's .
Danny


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

Focal, definately.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (DasRaven)*

agreed on focal's.


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (AxeAngel)*

I am running Crystals and at $120 ish a set, they are a great buy!


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (OnTheGreen)*

plkMomo component package. they look sweet too.... Plus great prices on Ebay


----------



## oxjox (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (VR6'n)*

I have perfect 6.5 woofers in the front doors and the 5.25 components in qlogic kick panels. sounds great but i think it needs more power than what i have - about 200x2. personaly, im never satisfied and im curious to hear the focal utopia setup.


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (oxjox)*

Thanks so much for all the replies guys. But anyone care to elaborate more on the OZ Matrix, ID Chameleon, and Focal PolyKevlars? Brands you don't see in the typical Crutchfield catalog , I know they're not that much heard of in the real world but car audio fanatics seem to mention them often. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nrml (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

the focals are beautiful speakers with a good lvl of sensitivity. i don't think they are too bright. these work well with a nice midrange amp.
the quarts need too much muscle if you ask me. for you price range you are better off getting something that will start to kick it up under lower power.
the bostons and eclipse are very bright.. eek.
good luck and enjoy!


----------



## luigi1181 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

i got the kappas in my car and bro has the reference in his maxima... worth the money!


----------



## a96bimmerm3 (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (luigi1181)*

i heard top of hte line alpines (one below F1 status). We sell em pretty cheap and it sounded AWESOME. You really cant just say "what are the best speakers" because you have to have good power and signal, if you have a bad head unit or amp, the best speaker system in the world can sound like crap.


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

i have mb quartz so you know which i voted for... 
i use the dsd's... they have the best midrange out off of the others... i used to install sound systems so ive heard lots of different speakers... 
imho... the dsd's are the most natural...


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (2KGTI-t)*

I have used older Quart separates and was very pleased, despite the bright tweeters. 
Now I am running a/d/s separates and they are sooo smoove! 
a/d/s rarely gets mentioned but they are def. top notch products 
(not to dis the other great brands already mentioned)
BUT, opinions are just that, opinions.
If you are really interested in spending cash and making a choice you and you alone will be happy with, get out there and listen to as many different brands and setups as you can. Your ears will be the best judge.... its your money (or credit). Get what YOU like.










[Modified by davedave, 9:29 AM 5-25-2002]


----------



## Skillz (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (davedave)*

i heard some Orion's yesterday , the sound awesome , definitley my nex spkrs..


----------



## F1_Fan (Apr 16, 2001)

Boston RC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm partial to the BA sound though... my home system and my old car both had Bostons.


----------



## 12vtoyz (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

My pick is the Boston Pro's. But budget minded for a similar sound go with the Alpine Type R 6.5 components


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (12vtoyz)*

when you buy a compent system does it come w/ 2 speakers and 2 tweeters? i need to know im about to order Infinity Kappas


----------



## 1point8Dude (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (vwgtirob)*

Boston Acoustics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (VR6'n)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when you buy a compent system does it come w/ 2 speakers and 2 tweeters? i need to know im about to order Infinity Kappas[HR][/HR]​Yes, unless they're a set of 3-way components. Then it's 2 woofers, 2 mids, and 2 tweeters.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

nothing touches Focal
especially their tweeters, i would even go so far to say all others suck in comparison. the inverted dome plus the way the voicecoil is attached midway down the dome as opposed to the edge of the dome means no flex in the dome which is what makes tweeters sound like crap at high volumes, and the sound is much more focused, rather than shooting off in all directions then bouncing off everything etc. the phase plugs they use also work wonders for that. mm, focal. 
but you don't have to listen to me, just read every review and comparison ever published with Focals included.


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (LostBoyScout)*

Lostboyscout: the feedback I read on the Focal PK's are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But I heard that's it's a pretty tight install on MKIV's since the Focals are deep. I'm gonna end up buying a set w/ a silk tweeter and like I said I want lot's of Mid Bass. If I can't manage to afford the PK's, what else would you suggest? Thanks.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (VR6'n)*

quote:[HR][/HR]has anyone ever heard Infinity Perfect speakers?[HR][/HR]​yup i have them


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (Gaki)*

so do i get component speakers for the front and regular speakers for back?


----------



## coolwater00 (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (luigi1181)*

What about cost to benefit, will there be definate justification for scraping the monsoon system and spending 800- 1200 on a new componet set and amp.
will you folks please talk about the difference over the monsoon and any fitament problems or suggestions?


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

Dynaudios are awesome, and the higher-end Rainbows are really good, too. If price is an issue (and it usually is) the Crystals can't be beat.
The Seas Lotus car line is as good or better than the Focals, IMO. The Focal's mid is so-so, but they've got a slight edge on the tweeter.
If I was going to put together a component set, it'd be with the Focal Audiom tweeter (the one with the "ears"), and the Seas Lotus 7" driver.


----------



## adityaax (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (vwgtirob)*

Try to listen to a/d/s 236is.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Lostboyscout: the feedback I read on the Focal PK's are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But I heard that's it's a pretty tight install on MKIV's since the Focals are deep. I'm gonna end up buying a set w/ a silk tweeter and like I said I want lot's of Mid Bass. If I can't manage to afford the PK's, what else would you suggest? Thanks.[HR][/HR]​Hmm.. yes, I was suprised when they bolted into my mk3 with no clearance issues. It was close though. 
Wait another month or so and you'll see a new Focal line is stores called Access. Wait till you see this stuff - it's awesome. And at VERY affordable prices. The spec on them is really good, I can't believe how cheap they manage to sell them for








That's all the info I can give, since it's not really released yet, but it's damn close.


----------



## AnthroSSAT (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (coolwater00)*

if you are changing your speakers on the Monsoon setup..its almost a MUST to change the amp since it is a 8 channal amp and each driver/tweet is balance seperate to the monsoon amp and most if not all the components mentioned have a cross over ..Im not sure how one would run the wires properly for it to work right at 4 ohms ..also the rear mids of the monsoon are 2 ohm mids for more of a sub output...Besides the Monsson is 200watts maximum total as apposed to some of the mentioned speakers which run mainly at 50 per chanel RMS


[Modified by AnthroSSAT, 8:47 AM 6-18-2002]


----------



## chatter (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

a/d/s/ 436is


----------



## coolwater00 (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (AnthroSSAT)*

are most of you using a for channel amp to runt them? and if so which one?


----------



## AnthroSSAT (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

anyone try the Infinity Refernce series??


----------



## 4DR Assassin (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (davedave)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have used older Quart separates and was very pleased, despite the bright tweeters. 
Now I am running a/d/s separates and they are sooo smoove! 
a/d/s rarely gets mentioned but they are def. top notch products 
(not to dis the other great brands already mentioned)
BUT, opinions are just that, opinions.
If you are really interested in spending cash and making a choice you and you alone will be happy with, get out there and listen to as many different brands and setups as you can. Your ears will be the best judge.... its your money (or credit). Get what YOU like.









[Modified by davedave, 9:29 AM 5-25-2002][HR][/HR]​Yeah, the older tweets with the Quarts are kind of bright/harsh. The new ones with the rubber surround sound alot better.....Plus, you can lower the tweet output on the crossover. I had a set of PSC213s in the S and just changed them. The PSD213 have the rubber surround on the tweet and are less harsh....but I put those in the Corrado instead of putting them in the S. I put a set of QM218.61s in the S and they play extremely well. 
As for the a/d/s, they do play very well. A friend has a set in his S4 and they sound very good.


----------



## feeshta (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (4DR Assassin)*

Personally I like my MB Quart Q's. They can be a bit harsh if they aren't tuned properly, and they are power hogs, but give them what they want and you can't do better really. Ive had Boston 6.5 Pro's in the same car back to back with the MB and it was no comparison. I thought the 6.5's were the ****e until I heard the MB's. The Bostons also failed on me, the voice coil lead seperated from the solder joint. I am running a lot of power for a component set(McIntosh MC431 to one 6.5 inch set) so that does influence my opinion, but if you can show me something that beats these MB's I'll bye them. Haven't seen it yet and I've heard all the stuff on the other page. Oh yeah, and they are a lot cheaper in Germany, got my set for $400 straight from a dealer no haggling.
Oh and I almost forgot, MB's are direct bolt in for VW's. You can even use the factory screws.


[Modified by feeshta, 3:25 AM 6-21-2002]


----------



## AnthroSSAT (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

how do you add Infinity Refernce 605cs to this list.....this is a rather great list to refer to...!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Funny..I dont even see POLK Audio...surely a well known name in audio..no??
maybe the Polk DX sperates or the MM...or EX, or Momo(revised MM) model


[Modified by AnthroSSAT, 5:49 AM 6-21-2002]


----------



## ez.roller (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (adityaax)*

without a doubt, the MB Quarts. IMO.


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (ez.roller)*

mmmm I used to totally love Polk home speakers in the early 90's
My friend's dad had a set with three tweeters, multiple 6.5's and one 15" passive radiator.....soo sweet sounding at the time.
It seems (IMHO) that Polk is not making as much of an effort in car audio as they do with their home products....


----------



## AnthroSSAT (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (davedave)*

I agree...they made a great name for them selves in home, then with the MM series some great stuff and some good DX stuff, but the EX is not impressive...and the MOMO...I honestly have not heard it, but It looks like its alot of marketing and looks...you pay extra for the MOMO name Im sure


----------



## rcurley55 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (AnthroSSAT)*

No one can tell you what to buy...you need to shop with your ears, not ours. Close your eyes, don't look at prices and really listen before you buy.
If I was to put together a shopping list...these are the commercially available sets I would include:
AVI BSM's, Rainbow Pros, ID Chameleons, a/d/s/ 3 series, OZ Matrix, an old set of Eton made Diamonds if you can find them.
What I personally don't like....and don't flame, it's my opinion...Focal, MB, BA. I just really don't care for any of their sets. I won't call any of those sets natural. Any set that you have to set the tweeter to -4dB just to make the tweeter bearable is a joke IMO.
The one thing you should remember is that ALL of the sets you have listed can sound good. The key here is install. If you really take the time to install any of these sets properly - meaning more than just bolt them in and wire them up, then you will have a great sounding car.
Good luck on the search.


----------



## 4DR Assassin (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (feeshta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am running a lot of power for a component set(McIntosh MC431 to one 6.5 inch set) [HR][/HR]​How much power is that McIntosh putting out? You're right though....the Q's new some juice.


----------



## feeshta (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (4DR Assassin)*

The mac is rated at 4x100 watts RMS by McIntosh. When it was tested by Car Stereo Review it put out 4x138 RMS at less than .05% thd running off 12.5 volts. It's way more muscle than I really need, but the thing just sounds so sweet. 
Also, when you audition speakers please try to find people that have them installed in their car. Environment affects the way a speaker sounds very drastically. Some speakers are designed to have natural resonances at frequencies that are usually dampened by a normal sized car interior, or by the placement of the speakers. This can be good if you don't want to use an equalizer, but it can also have a tendancy to make the speaker sound somewhat harsh when listened to directly on a listening board. You never will know exactly how they will sound untill they are in the car playing. Just for the record though, I think it is hard to really go wrong with most of the sets you mentioned.


[Modified by feeshta, 9:43 AM 6-22-2002]


----------



## Don't Have One (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (feeshta)*

A/D/S all the way, I have all a/d/s including their 12" alum. cone sub. AWESOME sound!


----------



## AnthroSSAT (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (Don't Have One)*

About "all the way"...maybe some MFG do make great products across the board, but that is hard to find...and when it comes to sound, I think you can actually seperate this spectrum of quality in the High-mid, and sub woofer level. I think ADS makes some insanely nice mids, but I dont know a thing about the subs..I could be wrong, but the sob that is run can be a different brand and likely the system sounds better, since they make a better woofer...like maybe JL?..am I making no sense ??...I confused myself..


----------



## Don't Have One (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (AnthroSSAT)*

Well I have heard my share of subwoofers from car stereo stores, friends car's etc, and my decesion to get the a/d/s was purely off listening (I knew nothing about the brand before my purchase). I think the components along with the sub go great together. The sub is very nice, extremely crisp and clear when the bass hits. As you can tell... I like it a lot! 
-Nick


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (Don't Have One)*

Well as the trends sway lately, the "In Speakers" are Focal, Morel, Infinity Perfects, MBQ. I say IN SPewaker meaning the Gotta keep up with the jones. Like Back in the day, you weren't right, or weren't the sheezey if you were not running Quarts. Now it has more or less strated to shift in Focal, and Morel.
I personally didn't mind my old MBQ Discus series 3-way. Yeah the Tweets got a little harsh. 
But today I have heard some real rumblings about DDW6.5's for mid-range/midbass. Matched with the DDNT-1's may just be a comprable set to a the High $$, High glamour component sets.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (rcurley55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What I personally don't like....and don't flame, it's my opinion...Focal, MB, BA. I just really don't care for any of their sets. I won't call any of those sets natural. Any set that you have to set the tweeter to -4dB just to make the tweeter bearable is a joke IMO.
[HR][/HR]​And this is why when you get right down to it, you'll never be able to pick the right speaker until you listen to them. rcurley just shot down the three most well-liked speakers out there - and not because the speakers are not good, but because he hears things differently than others do. 
But one thing I will point out, rcurley, is don't EVER compare a Focal tweeter to an MBQ







If you think they are similar, you don't know the Focal tweeter very well.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well as the trends sway lately, the "In Speakers" are Focal, Morel, Infinity Perfects, MBQ. I say IN SPewaker meaning the Gotta keep up with the jones. Like Back in the day, you weren't right, or weren't the sheezey if you were not running Quarts. Now it has more or less strated to shift in Focal, and Morel.
I personally didn't mind my old MBQ Discus series 3-way. Yeah the Tweets got a little harsh. 
But today I have heard some real rumblings about DDW6.5's for mid-range/midbass. Matched with the DDNT-1's may just be a comprable set to a the High $$, High glamour component sets.[HR][/HR]​It swings both ways. While you have people who buy something just because it's "in", at the same time you have others who refuse to buy that same item because they don't want to fit the common mold. One isn't any less ignorant than the other. 
Listening is believing.


----------



## hodgie (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

I agree about the brightness of JL's. I have had Morel's and they are very smooth, but still detailed. Their tweeters are the best short of Dynaudio. You will be very pleased with their sound, its sooooo sweet. Also, on the plus side, it is something more exotic that not many people have. You can buy at places like http://www.madisound.com. If you're in to REAL high end stuff, definitely check them out. I have a pair of Dynaudio Xennon 3/100's in my living room. They will rival any pair of speakers in the $10,000 pair range. Dynaudio no longer sells raw drivers to the public, but Morel is very similar in sound, and cheaper.


[Modified by hodgie, 2:48 AM 6-27-2002]


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (adityaax)*

MB quart all the way. big fan. good luck.


----------



## XXV ANN (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (adityaax)*

I've had the Boston Pro 6.4 system in my '94 T/A for about three yrs now and they sound great. Excellent image quality. Decent midbass. The tweeters can get a bit bright but the included passive x-over has a -3dB switch that I enabled, which mellowed them quite nicely.
I drove them with a Fosgate 200.4 amp (bridged to 120x2 at least) and they didn't mind that power at all.
a/d/s and AVI components are also very good quality, although expensive. However it does depend on the sound you like. Some people may find a speaker harsh while another won't.


----------



## rcurley55 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (LostBoyScout)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
And this is why when you get right down to it, you'll never be able to pick the right speaker until you listen to them. rcurley just shot down the three most well-liked speakers out there - and not because the speakers are not good, but because he hears things differently than others do. 
But one thing I will point out, rcurley, is don't EVER compare a Focal tweeter to an MBQ







If you think they are similar, you don't know the Focal tweeter very well.







[HR][/HR]​I actually didn't compare the two if you give it a second read....I just said that I found both to be a bit on the brighter side - that's about where the comparo ends. They are two totally different animals. MB probably gets the worst rep from the "brightness" stand point. Everyone installs them in stock locations which are fairly on axis...the mb's are primarily designed for off axis mounting anyway.
It's the beauty of car audio...it's subjective...what sounds good to one person may not do a thing for the next. The biggest problem with this industry IMO is branding, and people's blind loyalty. People buy with their eyes rather than their ears.
The comment on the "in brands" is dead on. When I first got into car audio, THE setup to have included MB Quart Comps, JL Audio Subs, PPI Art Series amps, and Audio Control signal processing...anything else, and your system "sucked." The dominance at competitions was rediculous when you look at SQ. This market loyalty propogated, and people still think that MB Quarts and JL subs are made by God himself, and nothing can sound better. 
If people really love the sets...that's great. Nothing is better than someone really enjoying their setup...you are the one who's listening to it, so only your ears matter...what chaps me is when you read boards, and people give one liner's as to what they like...it's way too familiar -- "MB Quarts (or brand "X") are the best!!" Some one told them that they are the best, so they just agree, because someone "knowledgable" said so, or because they read it somewhere. Drives me crazy.
I would never say that all Focal/MB/BA sets sound bad - that would be just plain ignorant. Of course they can sound great, but for my ears, from what I have heard so far, I wouldn't choose those sets. Part of it for me is just trying to be a bit different. Hell, I'm going to run HLCDs in my next system...I like how they sound, and I want to try something new.
Now the dd6.5" with a Vifa x-25 (I think that's it) is gaining a popularity (a few people over at termpro.com are runing that combo), and should make for a great setup.
The key at this price point, again, is proper installation. Can't stress it enough!! Sorry for the long rant...


----------



## krummenp (Jun 21, 2002)

Has anybody used the Pyle Millenium midbass speakers?








keep in mind, I'm using the stock Panasonic "Premium Audio" 8 speaker system.
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...92&St3=62193792&DS_ID=3&Product_ID=7057&DID=7
at $52 per PAIR I'm saying this seems to be a pretty good deal.
input? si? no?










[Modified by krummenp, 7:06 AM 7-4-2002]


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (krummenp)*

I have an MK3 golf, and I was wondering the same, I really liked how those Boston acoustics spankers sounded, also the alpine's... I don't plan on putting an amp to them (not anytime soon anyway







) but I do have a new alpine HU that puts out 60W X 4 so they will get a decent amount of power...
However, someone at a car audio shop said that alot of 6.5's wont' fit in my car because of the depth, once mounted - is this true?
My money's on B.A. or alpine, I've had nothing but good experiences with both. Infinity's are generally way bright - but the last set I listened to was made over 3 yrs ago


----------



## C.J. (Jun 10, 1999)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (liquidonline)*

Heard a bunch of speakers side by side today.. the list..
Dynaudio 240MkII
Focal Utopia 165W
Boston Pro
JL VR 650
Alpine Type-R
Alpine SPX
two categories.. 
Over $350.. I like Dynaudio the best, then Alpine SPX, then Focal
Below $350.. I like Alpine Type-R just a little more than the BA Pros, then JL (not fair for the JL since it costs much less than all the others..)
The Dynaudio sounds really sweet with a good warm sound with clean highs and beefy mid-bass.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Alpine Type-R is kind of an all rounder not as refined or detailed as the SPX or Dynaudio..
Disclaimer: This is my own taste.. I'm not saying whether a set of speakers are better than the other.. I'm saying which one suits my style! and which ones I prefer..
Now I don't know what to do.. 
Dynaudio are too pricey.. so are the Alpine SPX and the x-over are huge!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (good for shows though)
The Alpine Type-R is good and priced well, but I don't want to have anything "_Type_-R" in my VW..







lol!! 
If you are shopping, definitely go and have a audition( it's free!!!







and you don't have buy from them if you don't want to







) 
You may be surprised how different or close your taste are to what everyone else says! In the end, you are the one ending up listening to them most of the time, so listen to what your ears tell you!
Mike










[Modified by C.J., 4:44 PM 7-5-2002]


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (LostBoyScout)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nothing touches Focal
[HR][/HR]​What?! Bah! Nothing touches AVI...your Canadian even!








I guess this went right out the window... "[Dasfuls]... Proud and Sarcastic Canadians "


----------



## bquach17 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SLC4EVER)*

I've gotta vote DEI Neos but I haven't heard many of the others. My buddy has some ADS 3 series and I think mine sound just as good if not better.


----------



## TealB3Passat (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (bquach17)*

hey if you dotn wnat the type r spekers in your car.........check out the JBL's......GTI....series..........


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

Dynaudio or the new Boston Acoustics z6's


----------



## diegs (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (rcurley55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The comment on the "in brands" is dead on. When I first got into car audio, THE setup to have included MB Quart Comps, JL Audio Subs, PPI Art Series amps, and Audio Control signal processing...anything else, and your system "sucked." The dominance at competitions was rediculous when you look at SQ. This market loyalty propogated, and people still think that MB Quarts and JL subs are made by God himself, and nothing can sound better. 
[HR][/HR]​Yessssss! My system doesn't "suck"!! (It's PPI art series amps, top-o'-line Clarion HU from a few years back, clarion xover, mb quarts all around, and an image dynamics idq sub














)
Don't mean to jump into the middle... but it's a coincidence that I pieced together an "old school" system for myself. What matters is I chose what I want and I'm sure I'll be very happy with the sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pangster (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (diegs)*

I just retired my Infinity Perfect 6.1 components to rear fill...them tweeters where far too much for me....they did jump out on higher volume settings and far too harsh for me.
Installed a pair of Focal Polykevlar 165K2....that's more like it. The vocals are fantastic with these...... then again my PG titanium amps are good too.
I'm a happy camper once more


----------



## bfourney (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (hodgie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I agree about the brightness of JL's. I have had Morel's and they are very smooth, but still detailed. Their tweeters are the best short of Dynaudio. You will be very pleased with their sound, its sooooo sweet. Also, on the plus side, it is something more exotic that not many people have. You can buy at places like http://www.madisound.com. If you're in to REAL high end stuff, definitely check them out. I have a pair of Dynaudio Xennon 3/100's in my living room. They will rival any pair of speakers in the $10,000 pair range. Dynaudio no longer sells raw drivers to the public, but Morel is very similar in sound, and cheaper.

[Modified by hodgie, 2:48 AM 6-27-2002][HR][/HR]​
I have heard good things about the Morels from those I know that make home speakers. How well do they hold up in your car or are they designed for car use?


----------



## bfourney (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (bfourney)*

On a recent trip to Marin Auto Sound in San Rafael I listened to:
ADS - 2 way component 6.5
Rainbow - Same
Dynaudio - Same
Focal - Polykevlars
I liked the ADS the best, especially considering the price. The silk dome tweeter is just soo smooth compared to the titanium domes on most others. The Dynaudios have never really been my taste, although they make excellent speakers for both home and auto they always seem a little bit dull and lifeless to me. The Focals sounded slightly bright, and so did the Rainbows.
Part II
Lott's in Santa Cruz - Last Weekend
Boston Acoustics Pro - 6.5" component set
Alpine - Same
Focal - Polykevlars
Focal - Utopias
No contest, the Utopias blindfolded standing outside the store. The Bostons were just too bright and exaggerated with a big hole in the migrange. The Alpines were a little bit better, and the Focal Polykevlars better still. There is however a big difference between the Polykevlars and the Utopias, the Utopias simply sounded more real, less irritating and more alive in the midrange. 
Not many people know this but Focal makes the drivers for a French speaker company called JM Labs. The Utopia drivers are used in their Utopia line wich sells for up to $50,000 per pair. I've owned JM Labs before (not the utopias!), and yes they were a little harsh with a solid state amp, but I was driving them with a tube amp so they were well matched. I heard the same driver combo (polykevlar) inside the confines of someones car (with a solid state amp of course) and I couldn't take the harshness, and that was with 10 Ohm resistors on the tweeters.
So my choice as of now - either the ADS or Focal Utopias. If price is an issue then ADS.
I still wouldn't rule out the MB Quarts because it's been a long time since I've heard them. I have also heard good things about Morel and Seas drivers.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (bfourney)*

Just ordered my Focal Utopia 180Ws two days ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (zerind)*

I am running the Eclipse 8062s in the front now.. which will be swapped out for IDQ Chameleons.. Heard them in a passat at a local shop.. sounded very nice..


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (Johnny Blaze)*

just a little correction to bfourney (sp--sorry).... the JM Lab Gran Utopias sell for $3500 each


----------



## bfourney (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (veedubb8)*

The mini utopias wich (until the micro utopias) were the smallest and least expensive in the line at $3500 each.








Mini Utopias
The Grande Utopias are *$35,000* each or *$70,000* per pair.








Grande Utopias
Bryn


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Best 6.5 Component Speakers you've heard. (SurrealGTI)*

Focal 165Ks work wonders...the old Oz were awesome also.


----------

